# coconut water



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

has anyone tried this stuff ? i tried this stuff once any i have to say this is the nastiest thing I've ever drank the flavor is really bad. i dont know how this company is making money because i for one dont like it at all.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yip and it was awful,coconut milk is much better.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

I love coconut water but I get the stuff from Chinatown with the huge pieces of coconut flesh. The stuff in American markets are nasty as hell especially Zico which tastes like burnt plastic.


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

Get the kind with papaya, mango, or pineapple juice in it. I can't stomach it any other way though my mom downs the stuff.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I like it, but I've heard that every brand tastes different. Maybe try a different brand?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I think it's gross.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Yip and it was awful,coconut milk is much better.


Yeah, coconut milk is sick!


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I love this stuff! It's the best.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

im asian so i m suppose to love it!


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Rossy said:


> Yip and it was awful,coconut milk is much better.


Cocunut milk is great. But they both have great benefits!


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Haha, I just finished one. I picked it up on the way home from the gym. I always liked the fresh stuff at restaurants, but the stuff in the carton isn't quite as good for some reason. I like it better with the slices of coconut flesh in it, too.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> But do you?


Yes i DOwEWEWEWewewewewewwe

Yum Yum in my Tummy!!!


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

i love coconut never tryed the water i want to now tho hmm where do you get the one with pieces of real coconut in it


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

LifeinAShell, I've had it at both vietnamese and thai restaurants.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I had some clear coconut drink at a Thai restaurant once that was quite good, so when I first saw those packaged coconut water drinks I thought they would be similar. However, they were not, or at least the one I tried wasn't. It was gross.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah the boxed stuff is not really the same at all. I was disappointed. The coconut stuff with the slices in it at the restaurants is pretty fab (in my opinion). You should try it and make up your own mind.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

you guys and gals should only buy the ones they sell at an asian market


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I had one of these once, & at first it was like wth where's the flavor? But it started to grow on me & i finally detected a lil flavor. Wouldn't mind drinkin this again.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> I had one I bought at a store...it was Vita Coco, I believe. I paid over $3 dollars for it and I just dumped it out because it was that bad.


Vita Coco is the least objectionable, in my mind, since it doesn't have any foul-tasting preservatives in it. And even Vita Coco is vile. AND expensive!

Bleh.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

I drink coconut water, it's delicious. I drink Biona coconut water.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Sobe Coconut water is delicious! , though its only 10% actual cocunut :b, but I think its very good tasting


----------

